# Indication: EF 10% with inducible PMVT



## brownrm (Mar 4, 2011)

Procedure: Dual chamber pacemaker upgrade to AICD dual chamber system.  Is it appropriate to code ICD9 428.20 for EF 10% even if the term "heart failure" is not specifically stated?  Would PMVT, polymorphic ventricular tachycardia, be either 427.1 or 427.89 or neither?


----------

